# if you could only have one saw



## gilraine (Jan 25, 2009)

If you could only have one saw to heat your home, what would it be??? me it would be a 372XP..


----------



## farmking (Jan 25, 2009)

gilraine said:


> If you could only have one saw to heat your home, what would it be??? me it would be a 372XP..



+1


----------



## chainsawaddict (Jan 25, 2009)

easy
MS660

as long as its for "heating my home" the 660 with a 20" bar is my choice. Makes quick work of everything. I've been cutting mostly green ash now, so I drop the tree, limb it with the axe, and buck it up.

I love that saw!

Not to mention, the polar bear festival chainsaw event is 7 days away!!!


----------



## Old Goat (Jan 25, 2009)

gilraine said:


> If you could only have one saw to heat your home, what would it be??? me it would be a 372XP..



371XP with a 24" bar, it is the perfect combo for me. I didn't know how hard of a life I had until I found my 371 at a pawn shop, although I did get along just fine with the 257 for years. The 395XP is very, very nice, but a bit on the heavy side. Did I mention that the 395XP is very, very nice? The 257 gets 50% of the work load but has its limits.


----------



## FJH (Jan 25, 2009)

gilraine said:


> If you could only have one saw to heat your home, what would it be??? me it would be a 372XP..



394 xp


----------



## gink595 (Jan 25, 2009)

Geez now theres a difficult question for me, 066 or 7900, let me thi..... *7900*


----------



## rngrchad (Jan 25, 2009)

*372*


----------



## bowtechmadman (Jan 25, 2009)

346XP...saw I grab 80% of the time as it is. Majority of what I'm cutting is under 18" so no need for luggin the extra weight.


----------



## fishercat (Jan 25, 2009)

*excellent choice.*

372 here to but it's almost a toss up with the 262xp.


----------



## rngrchad (Jan 25, 2009)

You can't have just one saw. You may think you can, but you are doomed now that you've found AS. You'll buy two at least. I'll bet if you go Husky you'll own a 372, and 346. If you go Stihl, you'll own a 361.


----------



## rngrchad (Jan 25, 2009)

You can't have just one saw. You may think you can, but you are doomed now that you've found AS. You'll buy two at least. I'll bet if you go Husky you'll own a 372, and 346. If you go Stihl, you'll own a 361. Of course you could go dolmar and have more saw for less money: at least that's what I hear around the site.
*AS Lag messed me up, thought I edited the first post, oops*


----------



## willsaw4beer (Jan 25, 2009)

I guess if I had to get rid of all my saws but one, I'd keep the 034 hands down.


----------



## zr900 (Jan 25, 2009)

Old Goat said:


> 371XP with a 24" bar, it is the perfect combo for me. I didn't know how hard of a life I had until I found my 371 at a pawn shop, although I did get along just fine with the 257 for years. The 395XP is very, very nice, but a bit on the heavy side. Did I mention that the 395XP is very, very nice? The 257 gets 50% of the work load but has its limits.



:agree2: 

371 is a great saw


----------



## coppersnowblue (Jan 25, 2009)

MS 361 would be mine. Would hate to give up the 660 so I will choose too keep two. Almost seems like a Husky thread though.


----------



## reaperman (Jan 25, 2009)

Come on guys, everyone knows the 044 rules :chainsawguy:


----------



## JAL (Jan 25, 2009)

2171 with a 24" bar....opcorn:


----------



## JAL (Jan 25, 2009)

Or if you want to prove you are tough....a Homelite C-72.


----------



## dustytools (Jan 25, 2009)

My 361 would be my first choice because its plenty big enough for most of my cutting. The 395 would come in a close second though.


----------



## Zodiac45 (Jan 25, 2009)

I'd have too go with a Dolmar 7900 with a 20" for all my firewood needs. It's a bit of overkill since I could probably getaway with a 50-60cc saw for this duty but with only one I'd use it and still have the ability too mill some (24" bar) if I needed too.


----------



## Jon E (Jan 25, 2009)

gilraine said:


> If you could only have one saw to heat your home, what would it be???



I do not think that I would like to have to heat my home with a saw....  

The exhaust fumes alone would probably kill us.


----------



## yo2001 (Jan 25, 2009)

I guess 044, 440, 046, or 460 will do for me. I just finished a 30" red oak around the house with 044 with 25" bar. Would have been faster with a bigger saw but if I can only have one saw, I'll stick with what I got.


----------



## J.W Younger (Jan 25, 2009)

ms460, now how many bars do I get?


----------



## fredmc (Jan 25, 2009)

Dolmar 115


----------



## 371groundie (Jan 25, 2009)

*another vote for...*

372 24" combo


----------



## wdchuck (Jan 25, 2009)

Most anyone can run a 50cc saw for a days cutting, with breaks to sharpen, and relax a bit with tossing cut pieces into the truck bed. Regardless of brand, the saw needs to be comfortable enough for the weekend warrior to work without being fatigued into making mistakes. 

Keep a sharp chain, and some spares along for the day, it's all you need for 10cord or less.



My personal favorite is the 028, with a 16" bar. Keep it sharp, and you can fill a truck bed in no time at all.


----------



## JONSEREDFAN6069 (Jan 25, 2009)

this is it for me.


----------



## iowa (Jan 25, 2009)

Dolmar 7900. But I haven't tried out the 5100 yet and would like to purchase one.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Jan 25, 2009)

I don't ponder the impossible!!


----------



## Wood Doctor (Jan 25, 2009)

gilraine said:


> If you could only have one saw to heat your home, what would it be??? me it would be a 372XP..


The best of them all:
*Stihl MS 361*
Except it does not heat my home. It makes it possible to heat my home with firewood, and if I had to own only one saw to make it all possible, that's the one.


----------



## spike60 (Jan 25, 2009)

This is a kind of scary thread. I don't even want to _pretend_ to just have one saw.


----------



## tballard (Jan 25, 2009)

MS441, 24" bar, 72LGX chain. Runs like a raped ape, low weight and low vibrations make it easy to run all day with little fatigue. Versitile enough to do just about any job.


----------



## super3 (Jan 25, 2009)

gilraine said:


> If you could only have one saw to heat your home,





say it aint so!


----------



## KsWoodsMan (Jan 26, 2009)

Owning only one saw to cut wood would be like using a saw without bucking spikes on it.

Even though you aren't using them for every cut they sure are handy when you need them there.


----------



## Farmall Guy (Jan 26, 2009)

This is an easy one, 066 dual port muffler and 28" bar  handles everything I've run into and gets the job done fast, which gives more time for


----------



## mantis (Jan 26, 2009)

MINE:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Coldfront (Jan 26, 2009)

372XP


----------



## 04ultra (Jan 26, 2009)

*MS660-s *


----------



## buckwheat (Jan 26, 2009)

Walkerized 026 with a solid 16" bar. 3/8" chisel. I've also got an 18" setup for it if I have to, and on rare occasions I've run a 24" with half-skip, although the balance is pretty funky.

95% of the time a 16" is all I need. Makes no sense carrying anything heavier.


----------



## KsWoodsMan (Jan 26, 2009)

04ultra said:


> *MS660-s *


I suppose that is plural for an MS660? 

*NICE !!!*


----------



## abohac (Jan 26, 2009)

2171 Jonsered


----------



## sctstoys72 (Jan 26, 2009)

no doubt the 038 magnum


----------



## Wood Doctor (Jan 26, 2009)

spike60 said:


> This is a kind of scary thread. I don't even want to _pretend_ to just have one saw.



Neither do I. But, the *Stihl MS 361* beats the rest, one way or the other.


----------



## Richard_ (Jan 26, 2009)

MS361


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 26, 2009)

<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/0002014F.gif" border=0 ></a>One saw, That's not possible.


----------



## WSJchester (Jan 26, 2009)

yessir, 372.


----------



## J.W Younger (Jan 26, 2009)

42cc pouland powerhead on a solid wildthing chassis with 3 5gallon plastic buckets full of spare parts.


----------



## jburlingham (Jan 27, 2009)

KsWoodsMan said:


> Owning only one saw to cut wood would be like using a saw without bucking spikes on it.
> 
> Even though you aren't using them for every cut they sure are handy when you need them there.



+1

But if it was true that I could only have 1, My CS62


----------



## windthrown (Jan 27, 2009)

Well, that would be: 

_My Stihl MS361!!! _The Rx for Cancer 
Of course, I would have to cull one of them... 

I also want a 372 now. At the rate I am cleaning up storm damage with my Bandit chipper, it may be sooner than later.


----------



## mowoodchopper (Jan 27, 2009)

fredmc said:


> Dolmar 115



Nice choice awesome torque for a small saw! I would have to pic the 6000 with a 20 inch bar just because I cut some large trees from time to time.
:greenchainsaw:


----------



## windthrown (Jan 27, 2009)

I have determined that having only one chainsaw contradicts the:

LAW OF CAD 

Which states that you must own as many saws as you can afford, or can buy on credit if you cannot afford them. 

Even contemplating having only one chainsaw can lead to CAD, becasue the fear of only owning one chainsaw will lead to your buying more of them.


----------



## Slvrmple72 (Jan 27, 2009)

Stihl 460 with a 18" and 28" bar.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 27, 2009)

D7G with alligator blade  GooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooCaterpillar
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RPM (Jan 27, 2009)

FJH said:


> 394 xp



+1 .... I like my 288 though too!


----------



## almondgt (Jan 27, 2009)

JONSEREDFAN6069 said:


> this is it for me.



:agree2: X3 always take a different one so they stay limber for the timber....:yourock:


----------



## Scootermsp (Jan 28, 2009)

gilraine said:


> If you could only have one saw to heat your home, what would it be??? me it would be a 372XP..




I'm with 'ya +1


----------



## rngrchad (Jan 28, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> D7G with alligator blade  GooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooCaterpillar
> :hmm3grin2orange:



I have no idea what an alligator blade is: but I'd take the d7 flattrack as well. You think anyone would trade me my saw collection for one?!?!I'll even throw in a couple extra bars and chains


----------



## K7NUT (Jan 28, 2009)

Boy, you guys are tuff! 
I would have to go with my 064 w/25" & 36" bars. I can do anything with it.
I'm moving to Utah, then I can keep my 039, plus buy MORE!!!


----------



## EzTrbo (Jan 28, 2009)

I'll have to chime in here as well. Beings I only cut for firewood and drop trees once and a while for work I've got only 2 saws, my OLD farm boss and MS360. Can run that 360 all day and be fine. So If i have to go with one, I'll take the 360.

Trbo


----------



## Wood Doctor (Jan 28, 2009)

J.W Younger said:


> 42cc Poulan powerhead on a solid Wildthing chassis with three 5-gallon plastic buckets full of spare parts.


:greenchainsaw: :spam: :greenchainsaw: :spam: 
ROFALMAO!


----------



## rngrchad (Jan 28, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> D7G with alligator blade  GooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooCaterpillar
> :hmm3grin2orange:



Ropensaddle, you have to come up with a picture of that Cat saw attachment. I looked to no avail.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 28, 2009)

rngrchad said:


> Ropensaddle, you have to come up with a picture of that Cat saw attachment. I looked to no avail.



If I remember to take my cam I will stop in at my old job and snap a pic of it.


----------



## rngrchad (Jan 28, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> If I remember to take my cam I will stop in at my old job and snap a pic of it.


That would be rad. Yes I did just say rad...hope it's still at your ol' job.


----------



## Mntn Man (Jan 28, 2009)

I just got my MS 260 today and I have to say if only one saw, this would do it for me. I don't have to cut anything too big (if I don't want to) and this saw with its 20" bar will drop, limb, and chunk everything without wearing me out.

I like big saws, just not for limbing!


----------



## Adirondack (Jan 28, 2009)

I am no expert but a Dolmar 7900.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 29, 2009)

If i had to have just one, Which would be really hard it would be my 036 with a 20 inch bar. Light enough to limb with and strong enough to buck up decent size trunks.


----------



## CTsplitter (Apr 2, 2009)

361 is the best 1 saw


----------



## Taxmantoo (Apr 2, 2009)

gilraine said:


> If you could only have one saw to heat your home, what would it be???



If I've got to use it for heat, I'll pick something old with about 30lb of magnesium in it. It'll be hard to get lit, but once it's going, it'll really throw off some BTUs!


----------



## wkpoor (Apr 2, 2009)

> If I've got to use it for heat, I'll pick something old with about 30lb of magnesium in it. It'll be hard to get lit, but once it's going, it'll really throw off some BTUs!


Hehehehehehe
As a tool I would pic the 7900 or 681. Both a little on the heavy side for most stuff but would tackle everything with ease.


----------



## johnha (Apr 2, 2009)

gilraine said:


> ...me it would be a 372XP..



:agree2:


----------



## Boogieman142 (Apr 2, 2009)

Mine I'd have to say a 660 as thats the only saw i did have until i found this site.


----------



## thejdman04 (Apr 3, 2009)

I wouldnt be heating my home if I could only have one saw. Seems my saws are always breaking down. If I had to chose, a 372 or 575 would be my choice.


----------



## bighardwood (Apr 3, 2009)

395 XP THAT'S A NO BRAINIER. :chainsawguy:


----------



## wkpoor (Apr 4, 2009)

> 395 XP THAT'S A NO BRAINIER


You are a minority there with the 395. I've got one and its a decent saw but not a vote for the one and only. Real heavy and not enough power for its weight. Unless I've got a 36" bar on it my Solo will cut right with it at quite a weight savings.


----------



## carvinmark (Apr 4, 2009)

If I had to only have one, it would be a 460 Stihl.


----------



## saxman (Apr 4, 2009)

361


----------



## Elim (Apr 4, 2009)

We frequently get snow/ice, or high winds around here that take down trees blocking the roads. When I have to throw a saw in the truck to make sure I can get home after work the 440 is the saw that rides with me. I guess that would make it my one saw.

Stihl MS440


----------



## bighardwood (Apr 4, 2009)

Yep that's what's on it 36" bar with a skip chain eats thought hard wood like butter you must have a bad saw. my has plenty of power and plenty to spare. This saw is not heavy twenty years a go I used big saws that where heavy.


----------



## olyman (Apr 4, 2009)

970 olympyk with a 24 and 36 inch bar, and yes--it will pull the 36!!


----------



## Chaz1 (Apr 4, 2009)

372XP/ 24" bar, hands down!!!


----------



## mowoodchopper (Apr 4, 2009)

I would choose a hacksaw with a fine metal blade for the small stuff and a aggressive wood blade for the bigger stuff. Simple and economical yet reliable!


----------



## Wood Doctor (Apr 4, 2009)

mowoodchopper said:


> I would choose a hacksaw with a fine metal blade for the small stuff and a aggressive wood blade for the bigger stuff. Simple and economical yet reliable!


What about a 2-man cross buck saw with Mariusz Pudzianowsky on the other end of it:


> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/KUcXvwYOEXk&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/KUcXvwYOEXk&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## mowoodchopper (Apr 4, 2009)

Wood Doctor said:


> What about a 2-man cross buck saw with Mariusz Pudzianowsky on the other end of it:



That would work too! Not as compact and handy though!


----------



## mowoodchopper (Apr 4, 2009)

Hey Wood doctor , Is it raining or snowing over there yet? Rain here since about noon.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Apr 4, 2009)

mowoodchopper said:


> Hey Wood doctor, Is it raining or snowing over there yet? Rain here since about noon.


Slight rain with lots of wind. No droplets between 10 am and 2 pm, but now we have some sprinkles. I worked all morning splitting a bunch of mulberry, ash, and red elm. Three cords are now drying for next year, so I'm about half way home.

Tomorrow's the big lousy day--3" to 6" of wet snow. Northeast Iowa and Sioux Falls are supposed to get a foot of heavy, wet, white stuff.


----------



## Lookin4lunkers (Apr 4, 2009)

Easy decision for me as I have only ever owned the MS341 I have now. I am very happy with it and it has done every thing I have needed it to. The more this wood cutting thing grows on me the more desire I have to own the big boy (880):greenchainsaw:


----------



## Hlakegollum (Apr 4, 2009)

026


----------



## sbhooper (Apr 5, 2009)

Anybody mentioned the MS361 yet!!?:deadhorse: If you don't have to cut wood over 20 inches wide or so, a 60 cc class saw is all you would ever need. Need and want are two different things, though.


----------



## Longshot (Apr 7, 2009)

I'll kick the same horse.........
If you're working alone, without the aide of 'big' equipment, I believe an *MS 361* would be the best single choice to reliably handle most anything you can get into the truck, and to stay in service well beyond the surrender point of the lesser tools.
Opinions may vary, but not by much.


----------



## Evanrude (Apr 7, 2009)

Definitely be my 440 w/24". Hands down.


----------



## Dibbs (Apr 7, 2009)

090 60" bar, will cut anything you ever want it to, you can even prune many trees without having to climb them, no need for an MS200T anymore!


----------



## scotclayshooter (Apr 7, 2009)

Woods ported 262XP
Seems to be the only saw i use now lol

I cut a little over a cord of wood with it today the sawing only took 20 mins from logs to blocks! The axe work took longer though:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Jonny Quest (Dec 15, 2021)

Old thread, I know…

But to throw in my 2 cents, I’ll say Husqvarna 372XP with a full wrap and a 28” bar. 

JQ


----------



## capetrees (Dec 15, 2021)

026 pro


----------



## Brufab (Dec 15, 2021)

Echo cs 400. It has always started for me and have not had any issues.


----------



## olyman (Dec 15, 2021)

970 olympyk, with 24 inch bar


----------



## Parkerpusher (Dec 15, 2021)

Wow, 12 years went by between 2 posts!


----------



## Sandhill Crane (Dec 16, 2021)

The years slide by pretty quick don't they?
562 xp.


----------



## Sandhill Crane (Dec 16, 2021)

Taxmantoo said:


> If I've got to use it for heat, I'll pick something old with about 30lb of magnesium in it. It'll be hard to get lit, but once it's going, it'll really throw off some BTUs!


Ha! Got to love it!


----------



## Brufab (Dec 16, 2021)

I love these old threads. Tons of info packed in them and they make for a good read.


----------



## Marley5 (Dec 16, 2021)

Ha ha, old thread and old man hear.
If you factor in age and wore out back, I no longer handle over 50cc saws......my favorite? Echo CS 490 with muff mod and retune.


----------



## LondonNeil (Dec 16, 2021)

I'm not too old yet but unless I'm in big wood I don't want to heft my 365 about all the time (fun though it is from time to time). I'd go for a 50cc single saw plan, 550 maybe.


----------



## 3000 FPS (Dec 16, 2021)

Stihl 036 pro. Modified of course.


----------



## husky455rancher (Dec 16, 2021)

I’ll say two cuse what if one gets stuck? If I could only have 2 it would be my 562 which I would then get ported. My other saw would be my ported 500i.


----------



## eriklane (Dec 16, 2021)

Husky 372. Big enough to do most but small enough to not wear you out and uses less gas than a bigger saw


----------



## 3000 FPS (Dec 16, 2021)

I have a couple of the Husky 272's. They do run strong.


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (Dec 17, 2021)

Only one? Seems cruel.
Despite my collection of vintage saws I'd be hard pressed not to pick the overly complex Stihl MS441, pulls like a freight train and has husqvarna style anti-vibe, sips fuel compared to saws in its cc range and it has a terrible reputation, so anti theft too!


----------



## Marine5068 (Dec 18, 2021)

gilraine said:


> If you could only have one saw to heat your home, what would it be??? me it would be a 372XP..


Stihl 044


----------



## holeycow (Dec 18, 2021)

I would have my two jonny 590's. They are old, I should be allowed two. Parts, ya know..

I live in small wood country, so 50cc does most everything, even though I usually run a 60. Shorter work of things, ya know..


----------



## SamT1 (Dec 19, 2021)

It’s tempting to say the 500i, but I’m gonna bet it won’t last many years like the older stuff. 
for heating one house in a situation where something wouldn’t be replaceable an 036 pro or 044 saw would be my pick. 
from my experience an 036 will cut about 150 cords before needing service an 044 almost 400.


----------



## venture (Dec 19, 2021)

550xp is a great saw


----------



## ajshoe (Dec 19, 2021)

034 super. hands down most powerful saw for its weight, good vibration control, well balanced, very reliable, and decent gas efficiency. with 21 or 24 inch bar - this saw is a beast.


----------



## chipper1 (Dec 19, 2021)

This is bad guys, real bad.
I can't believe you guys are falling for this. I'm sure someones wife hacked this account .
Why else would you start a thread asking such things .
I have no answer for the OP.
I do like a 372 though, and pretty much every other saw mentioned in this thread .


----------



## shortys7777 (Dec 20, 2021)

3000 FPS said:


> Stihl 036 pro. Modified of course.


Why would you choose this? I see one locally for sale it seems to be in good condition. It's stock with a 18 inch bar. how much would a used one be valued at? Would this be a big upgrade from my ms290?


----------



## chipper1 (Dec 20, 2021)

shortys7777 said:


> Why would you choose this? I see one locally for sale it seems to be in good condition. It's stock with a 18 inch bar. how much would a used one be valued at? Would this be a big upgrade from my ms290?


It is a big upgrade to the 290. Me personally I'd want the ms360 or a 361 over an 036, but I have a few 357/359's so I'm fine in that area and I hardly use a 60cc, prefer a 50/70 combo if I had to settle; but one saw, I'm not down with that.


----------



## grizz55chev (Dec 20, 2021)

shortys7777 said:


> Why would you choose this? I see one locally for sale it seems to be in good condition. It's stock with a 18 inch bar. how much would a used one be valued at? Would this be a big upgrade from my ms290?


I would take the 036 over the 029 any day, no comparison


----------



## chipper1 (Dec 20, 2021)

grizz55chev said:


> I would take the 036 over the 029 any day, no comparison


Yeah, but he has a 290, not an 029  .


----------



## shortys7777 (Dec 20, 2021)

grizz55chev said:


> I would take the 036 over the 029 any day, no comparison


I think his asking price is to high but I have no idea what they are worth. Maybe why it hasn't sold. I haven't reached out to him but I may then try to sell the 290 for some offset.


----------



## 3000 FPS (Dec 20, 2021)

shortys7777 said:


> Why would you choose this? I see one locally for sale it seems to be in good condition. It's stock with a 18 inch bar. how much would a used one be valued at? Would this be a big upgrade from my ms290?


The 036 is a little bigger in CC. It is a 60cc saw compared to a MS 290 at 56cc. So it is a little more powerful. But the 036 is a pro saw and is made with a mag crank case where cylinder sits on top. The MS 290 is a clamshell design crankcase and is not as good. It is not considered a pro saw. So the 036 pro is considered a better saw because of power and design.


----------



## 3000 FPS (Dec 20, 2021)

Also a 036 is an older saw and if you get one beware that things like fuel lines, intake boots, crank seals, could be getting close to needing replaced.


----------



## Scandy14 (Dec 21, 2021)

My 562xp would be my choice for my needs. Second choice would be my 550xp Mark II.


----------



## CJ1 (Dec 21, 2021)

372XP. With the 346xp a close runner up. If I was just doing firewood and dropping smaller stuff the 346 would be just fine. And I either own or run most of the saws mentioned on this thread and these 2 are my first picks. CJ


----------



## saxman (Dec 21, 2021)

My MS462 would be it. Can run a 20” to 28” bar, reasonably light and very capable saw. In the last 40+ years of buying and using saws, the 462 is the best I’ve run 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Huskybill (Dec 22, 2021)

The Husqvarna 2100xp


----------



## Parkerpusher (Dec 28, 2021)

Scandy14 said:


> My 562xp would be my choice for my needs. Second choice would be my 550xp Mark II.


562xp


----------



## Redimixman (Apr 13, 2022)

3000 FPS said:


> Stihl 036 pro. Modified of course.


I agree. I redid a 036 pro and couldnt get myself to let it go. Just to nice of a Cutting saw plenty of power( ported and polished of course)


----------



## jolj (Apr 14, 2022)

Farm Boss.


----------



## Mike Van (Apr 16, 2022)

MS 500i - I bought my first saw in '65, right out of 8th grade. The 500i is the lightest, fastest, easiest to start saw i've ever owed or used.


----------



## Boredrob (Apr 16, 2022)

I may have answered years ago. But new saws have came and gone. We have 10 or so work saws, lot clearing and firewood being 95% of our work with 24 inch or bigger wood being 5% or less but not unheard of. We only have stihl and husqy saws. In use we have Maybe 5 Stihl 661 through 440 and one old 039, and Husqy from 395 down to a 440 xtorq that stays on the ATV. Lol. (Well, a couple top handles too). If I could only have one it would be our 372 xp saws before xtorq. 

If the question was "if you could only have one saw and it never break". As in no worries about failures and having to fix it, I may well pick the 550xp. For the weight it does a great job and can handle most of what we do very quickly. I'm just not confident in the long term durability. If all of our saws are on the flat bed and sharp and gassed up and I'm just grabbing one to cut firewood, it's the one I grab.


----------



## jolj (Apr 16, 2022)

I tried to buy a new saw, they said on back out for some time & do not know when it will come in.
To call back every week & they would let me know when the shelves are restocked.


----------



## Drifter2406 (Apr 16, 2022)

Out of the three saws I have if I had to choose one it would be the 365 Special with 24" bar, had it years and still cuts great.


----------



## Iffykid (Apr 17, 2022)

I keep a few firewood saws around both 50cc and 70cc but if it came down to just one saw it would be a 10mm 044 second choice would be a 12mm 044 and a 20" b&c, Never been much of a 60cc person one would think it the perfect compromise being between a 50cc and 70cc, but it just never seemed worth it. IMHO


----------



## Boredrob (Apr 17, 2022)

jolj said:


> I tried to buy a new saw, they said on back out for some time & do not know when it will come in.
> To call back every week & they would let me know when the shelves are restocked.




I called several places hunting a 460 or 560 stihl or a 545 or 555 Husqy brush cutter for a job. Some quoted over a year. And some said that as of march 2022, their saws that were due in January 2021 still hadn't come. Lol

I did finally find the Husqy 545 and 555. Amazing cutting from a glorified weed eater.


----------



## jason ms460 (Apr 17, 2022)

gilraine said:


> If you could only have one saw to heat your home, what would it be??? me it would be a 372XP..


My ms460, but I love my 034 too, I have a jonesreds 801 I thought was the cats meow, but then I got the ms460,


----------



## Dennisthemenace (Apr 18, 2022)

08s


----------



## cookies (Apr 18, 2022)

Swiss army saw..025,036,460, scrench, axe, combi can and wedges all in one


----------



## LondonNeil (Apr 18, 2022)

Currently run a Makita ea4300 (dolmar 410) and a 365. My firewood is all arb waste that I cut up. I only run the big saw occasionally and could make do without it, especially if the small saw were slightly larger I'd definitely not need a bigger saw, but would a bigger small saw annoy me and leave me wanting a smaller saw too? I guess I'd love to try a 550xp and that with an be 18" bar would probably be my one. Although I'd possibly stick with the ea4300 and it's 15" bar or a 16". So.... Dig an answer out of that!


----------



## snobdds (Apr 18, 2022)

361, 461.


----------



## FLINT (Apr 18, 2022)

Dennisthemenace said:


> 08s


LIke this? 





I've only owned about a half dozen different saws, but my 362 seems like a pretty darn good all around saw. not too big, not too small. I don't have experience with the previous iterations 036, 360, 361, etc. so I can't compare, but this size class I think would be my vote for an all around one size does most saw.


----------



## Thumper88 (Apr 18, 2022)

If I have access to a dealership then my 1 saw plan would be the 500i. It starts easy, runs like a raped ape, and runs anything from a 20" to a 32" bar well in our local hardwoods. 

If Im doing my own repairs to keep it running, then its my Tree Monkey 064. It only weighs 1.5 lbs more than than the 500i, with almost 10 horsepower. Itll cut any tree I will ever run across and pulls a 36" full comp 9 pin in hardwood. Wicked fast bucking with a short bar as well.


----------



## johnems (Apr 18, 2022)

snobdds said:


> 361, 461.


361 is my choice as well


----------



## JPCalifornia (Apr 19, 2022)

It’s never fun being confined to only one saw, but if I were to be, it would be a close call between my mint 044 or my 372XPW


----------



## Sierra_rider (Apr 19, 2022)

If I had to keep only one saw out of my current line up, it would either be my de-stratoed 372xt-w or my wrap-handled ms400. Both usually run a 28" bar and can either brush, chunk down, or fall trees with that set up. I'd probably err on the side of the 372, as I really love that saw and it's a little better for running bars longer than 28". Husky really nailed it on the 3-series saws IMO.

If I had to choose any saw, the 500i would be a strong contender. It's close to that "Goldielocks" do-everything saw.


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice (Apr 19, 2022)

Another vote for the 372XP, probably with a 28" bar


----------



## Stihl User (Apr 19, 2022)

gilraine said:


> If you could only have one saw to heat your home, what would it be??? me it would be a 372XP..



STIHL 044 10mm slant fin original


----------



## Stihl User (Apr 19, 2022)

johnems said:


> 361 is my choice as well



The ULTIMATE saw would be the MS361 with a 044 P&C


----------



## Stihl User (Apr 19, 2022)

Iffykid said:


> I keep a few firewood saws around both 50cc and 70cc but if it came down to just one saw it would be a 10mm 044 second choice would be a 12mm 044 and a 20" b&c, Never been much of a 60cc person one would think it the perfect compromise being between a 50cc and 70cc, but it just never seemed worth it. IMHO



imho = Ultimate saw is MS361 with 044 P&C


----------



## snobdds (Apr 19, 2022)

Stihl User said:


> The ULTIMATE saw would be the MS361 with a 044 P&C


Is that even possible?


----------



## Stihl User (Apr 19, 2022)

snobdds said:


> Is that even possible?


Yes, but it requires machining and customizing parts to make things work which i do not have the luxury nor the skill otherwise i would make it happen.
There most likely is a stroke difference but things can be worked around and conformed.


----------



## Robpm (Apr 19, 2022)

I have an 044 that is over 20 y/o and it still runs like a top with a 25" B&C 84 links. The power and ability to do just about anything I need is there whether it is cutting oak logs that are 40" in diameter, taking down trees or doing brush. I also have an MS200T as well which is great for in the tree when I have to be there and it is great for doing a lot of small stuff. I have never run a Husky or Husqvarna. I worked with Swedish company's for many years and they taught me the proper pronunciation of Husqvarna! I am not a tree guy/arborist/logger. I am a guy that grew up in NH and we burned over 12 cord of wood every winter in a Sam Daniels wood furnace down in the basement and another 12 cords sugaring every March. So we burned a lot of wood and I split most of it by hand as a teenager! My dad ran big McCulloch's and Homelites. I still have his Pro Mac 10-10s.


----------



## Stihl User (Apr 19, 2022)

Robpm said:


> I have an 044 that is over 20 y/o and it still runs like a top with a 25" B&C 84 links. The power and ability to do just about anything I need is there whether it is cutting oak logs that are 40" in diameter, taking down trees or doing brush. I also have an MS200T as well which is great for in the tree when I have to be there and it is great for doing a lot of small stuff. I have never run a Husky or Husqvarna. I worked with Swedish company's for many years and they taught me the proper pronunciation of Husqvarna! I am not a tree guy/arborist/logger. I am a guy that grew up in NH and we burned over 12 cord of wood every winter in a Sam Daniels wood furnace down in the basement and another 12 cords sugaring every March. So we burned a lot of wood and I split most of it by hand as a teenager! My dad ran big McCulloch's and Homelites. I still have his Pro Mac 10-10s.



STIHL 044 and MS200T are two of the very best saws STIHL ever made.
Along with the 1970 GTO i purchased for $700 back in 1980


----------



## Dennisthemenace (Apr 20, 2022)

FLINT said:


> LIke this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nah, like this lol


----------



## Bbqman (Apr 20, 2022)

Poulan 8500


----------



## FLINT (Apr 21, 2022)

Dennisthemenace said:


> Nah, like this lol


Nice! that's a newer one.


----------



## Motodad369 (Apr 21, 2022)

Believe I'll have to chose my echo Timberwolf. Mild muffler mod with the the 620 coil. But damn my 372' s are tempting. I'm getting old and worn out now so yeah, Timberwolf it is. Always cranks easy and cuts extremely well. Lighter also.


----------



## Stihl User (Apr 21, 2022)

Motodad369 said:


> Believe I'll have to chose my echo Timberwolf. Mild muffler mod with the the 620 coil. But damn my 372' s are tempting. I'm getting old and worn out now so yeah, Timberwolf it is. Always cranks easy and cuts extremely well. Lighter also.


Was the $90 for the coil upgrade worth it on the 590?


----------



## Motodad369 (Apr 22, 2022)

Stihl User said:


> Was the $90 for the coil upgrade worth it on the 590?


Yessir it was. Easier to tune properly and gained some rpm. Lucked up and got a gently used coil from a nearby dealer for $25.00, Poor donor saw had a bad encounter with a sycamore.


----------



## Stihl User (Apr 22, 2022)

Motodad369 said:


> Yessir it was. Easier to tune properly and gained some rpm. Lucked up and got a gently used coil from a nearby dealer for $25.00, Poor donor saw had a bad encounter with a sycamore.


If you can locate another one for $60 or less and i'll pay for shipping - thanks


----------



## sawfarmer (May 5, 2022)

My stihl 500i light for its size , plenty of power and fast in the cut!


----------



## Stihl User (May 7, 2022)

sawfarmer said:


> My stihl 500i light for its size , plenty of power and fast in the cut!



SUPER FAST cutting thru your wallet


----------



## ihookem (May 10, 2022)

Jon E said:


> I do not think that I would like to have to heat my home with a saw....
> 
> The exhaust fumes alone would probably kill us.


 
I thought of this this today. I dont run my 034 much anymore, but if it blows up I would not even toss it. I said out loud, that saw kept my $ss warm for 30 yrs. and I will put it on a shelf when I'm too old to use it.


----------



## 9050lx (May 10, 2022)

If only one saw, can you have extra of the same saw? If so, I will stick with the obsolete and plentiful Countervibes since I have a small bunch of them and more to follow.


----------



## Sierra_rider (May 10, 2022)

Sierra_rider said:


> If I had to keep only one saw out of my current line up, it would either be my de-stratoed 372xt-w or my wrap-handled ms400. Both usually run a 28" bar and can either brush, chunk down, or fall trees with that set up. I'd probably err on the side of the 372, as I really love that saw and it's a little better for running bars longer than 28". Husky really nailed it on the 3-series saws IMO.
> 
> If I had to choose any saw, the 500i would be a strong contender. It's close to that "Goldielocks" do-everything saw.


Ok, I'll have to slightly modify my previous post. Now that I am a 500i owner, the 500i is for sure my pick. It weighs slighly less than my 044s and I can still easily run a 36" on it. It's also way better AV than my old 044s or my 066.

I used to not care about AV that much, but I've got carpal tunnel issues, so it's a big deal nowadays. I was more than happy with the power/weight ratio of both my 044s(ported big-bore cylinders,) but they put my hand to sleep. 

The biggest negative about the saw, is probably the filter. It's 2022, IDK why Stihl couldn't do an air injection set up like most of their other saws or just about every Husky made in the last 30 years. I'll throw a Max-flow on it eventually, but the stock filter gets dirty in a hurry.


Stihl User said:


> SUPER FAST cutting thru your wallet


No argument about them being very expensive, but for the above reasons, the cost of admission was worth it.


----------



## Stihl User (May 10, 2022)

Sierra_rider said:


> Ok, I'll have to slightly modify my previous post. Now that I am a 500i owner, the 500i is for sure my pick. It weighs slighly less than my 044s and I can still easily run a 36" on it. It's also way better AV than my old 044s or my 066.
> 
> I used to not care about AV that much, but I've got carpal tunnel issues, so it's a big deal nowadays. I was more than happy with the power/weight ratio of both my 044s(ported big-bore cylinders,) but they put my hand to sleep.
> 
> ...



20 Years ago i sold my 044's because of the vibration and to save my hands/wrists as i knew it would lead nothing good.

The smoothest saws i ever cut with are Makitas 6401 & 7901

Husky 576xp was another smooth cutting low vibe saw.


----------



## 9050lx (May 13, 2022)

6401 is like butter. 14 or 15 pounds of butter.Loved much.


----------



## olyman (May 26, 2022)

980 olympyk,,,would cut all you need, and its extremely torquey


----------



## muddstopper (May 26, 2022)

I would have to get rid of several to get down to just one. I like the 372xp and love my 272xp. I have a 7900 dolmar, but it would take a month to blow the dust off it. I love my 55 husky's and for most stuff, they are my go-to saws. Then there is that little 346xp, I think there is also a 351, but cant remember for sure. but the short bar makes my back hurt. I also have a 268 and 266 that I haven't crank up in years. Then there is that box full of parts that I have forgotten what's in them. Pretty sure there's parts for at least 2 more 372's and maybe another 55. Looking at my list, I dont see no sthils on it. Surprised I even have that dolmar.


----------



## CaptPat (May 27, 2022)

MS261


----------



## sean donato (May 27, 2022)

Up until this weekend I would have said my 562xp. Now that it has been replaced with a ms400cm. My mind my be leaning towards the ms400 if i knew it would stand the test of time. Honestly wouldn't want to give up my 390xp either. Would be a toss up. The 390xp has been a very good saw for me. Only one.... I'd keep the 390xp I guess. Runs the big bars and does fine with a short bar on it. If we're talking fairy tail, I'd go with the stihl ms500i. Very impressive saw.


----------



## Limbrat (May 27, 2022)

sean donato said:


> Up until this weekend I would have said my 562xp. Now that it has been replaced with a ms400cm. My mind my be leaning towards the ms400 if i knew it would stand the test of time. Honestly wouldn't want to give up my 390xp either. Would be a toss up. The 390xp has been a very good saw for me. Only one.... I'd keep the 390xp I guess. Runs the big bars and does fine with a short bar on it. If we're talking fairy tail, I'd go with the stihl ms500i. Very impressive saw.


Yeah, it better be good to outdo the 562. Mine have definitely stood the test of time.


----------



## sean donato (May 27, 2022)

Limbrat said:


> Yeah, it better be good to outdo the 562. Mine have definitely stood the test of time.


Time will tell for sure. So far pretty impressed with it.


----------



## pdqdl (May 27, 2022)

chainsawaddict said:


> easy
> MS660
> 
> as long as its for "heating my home" the 660 with a 20" bar is my choice. Makes quick work of everything. I've been cutting mostly green ash now, so I drop the tree, limb it with the axe, and buck it up.
> ...



I like my 460 a bit better. I have many 066's and 660's in my past, and they didn't last too long. Nothing wrong with the current one, but I have been burned many times in the past by that number. NOT my favorite, except as an unwelcome expense.

As far as "favorite" saws go, that's an easy call. An old 200T for a small saw, and my Husqy 3120 on the bigger side of things. Running the big Husqy was so much fun with a short bar! Kinda heavy, but it would rip through a 16" oak limb in about 9 seconds. With a 24" bar, it was like carrying around a racing saw.


----------



## CJ1 (May 27, 2022)

372. Nothing more needs said. Cj


----------



## Colonel428 (May 28, 2022)

Husqvarna 390xp...


----------



## Dennbb (May 28, 2022)

gilraine said:


> If you could only have one saw to heat your home, what would it be??? me it would be a 372XP..
> 
> 
> gilraine said:
> ...


----------



## a. palmer jr. (May 28, 2022)

Not sure but I've enjoyed using my Husky 359 the last few days...


----------



## Billhook (May 29, 2022)

ropensaddle said:


> D7G with alligator blade  GooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooCaterpillar
> :hmm3grin2orange:


Who needs a chainsaw anyway!


----------



## fields_mj (Jun 14, 2022)

For me it would be my 036. While I've never owned or ran an 044, I can see why a lot of people would go that route, but I only run an 18" bar and .325 chain (full chisel) on my 036 and it has more than enough power for that bar and that bar is long enough to make over 90% of my cuts in a single pass. More length or power is just extra weight that I can't really utilize. 

Ask me again in another 10 years and my answer will likely be the lighter 026....


----------



## husky455rancher (Jun 14, 2022)

Way old thread here but out of my current saws it would be the mastermind 500i.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Jun 16, 2022)

I wouldn't want to only have one saw, but IF I had to make that decision today, it would be my Jonsered 2260,







It's just been a GREAT saw!

SR


----------



## oldbuzzard (Jun 16, 2022)

My MMWS ported MS261C, second choice my MMWS ported 550XP. They will both run a 20” bar great and that is all I really need. Biggest tree I ever had to drop was 32” dbh ponderosa.


----------



## venture (Jun 19, 2022)

Husqvarna 550xp very strong saw ,and light


----------



## venture (Jul 6, 2022)

It would be Husqvarna 550xp amazing saw


----------



## Hickahollar (Jul 6, 2022)

Well I haven't ran anywhere near all the current saws but of the saws I own if I had to get rid of all but 1 I would keep my ms362 light good power can cut bigger stuff. Although my ms250 and cs3510 would be my 2nd and 3rd choice that 8 pound echo is nice.


----------



## Hermio (Jul 20, 2022)

Sierra_rider said:


> Ok, I'll have to slightly modify my previous post. Now that I am a 500i owner, the 500i is for sure my pick. It weighs slighly less than my 044s and I can still easily run a 36" on it. It's also way better AV than my old 044s or my 066.
> 
> I used to not care about AV that much, but I've got carpal tunnel issues, so it's a big deal nowadays. I was more than happy with the power/weight ratio of both my 044s(ported big-bore cylinders,) but they put my hand to sleep.
> 
> ...


Amen to that! The MS500i is the most enjoyable saw I ever used.


----------



## Hermio (Jul 20, 2022)

Stihl User said:


> STIHL 044 and MS200T are two of the very best saws STIHL ever made.
> Along with the 1970 GTO i purchased for $700 back in 1980


Stihl made a 1970 GTO?


----------



## Stihl User (Jul 29, 2022)

Hermio said:


> Stihl made a 1970 GTO?



Only one.


----------



## CNYCountry (Jul 31, 2022)

Had a MS361 for 15 years and it was a great middle of the road saw for everything. If I _had to_ have just one the 361 was great but it was awful heavy for limbing and I wouldn't want to try to run more than a 20" bar with it. So, last year I bought a MS211 and MS661 and they have their places limbing and cutting _big_ hardwood. Yes I know the 211 isn't a pro saw but it was dirt cheap, light, plenty of power for its size and it's disposable. It wound up being a great limbing saw even my old fat a** can work with all day. I had one of the newer 372xp's for a while but it wasn't enough bigger than the 361 to really make sense for me so I sold it and bought the 661 that I had really wanted.


----------



## deputyrpa (Aug 13, 2022)

It's a toss up between my Husky 371XP and Dolmar 5105SC (modded with 5100 muffler and porting). Although I've had the 371XP since new in 1999, I usually grab the 5105 to head out into the woods to fell and buck firewood. Its quick, light, and can handle any tree I would want to split.


----------

